# Kamila Szczawinska - Christian Dior SS 2003 Catwalk Oops x2



## brian69 (4 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## Thomas61 (6 Juni 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (8 Juni 2013)

tolles Kleid! 

:thx:


----------



## SIKRA (8 Juni 2013)

Aber auch tolle Handtasche.


----------

